
Show HN: Automagic billable time tracking generated using open-source plugins - itimetrack
http://itimetrack.com/automagic
======
itimetrack
iTimeTrack is a completely automatic time tracking tool. This means it
generates billable time entries while you do your work. No need to open until
its time to submit or double check the generated entries.

How does it know which project you are working on you ask...

\- so we use the editor plugins forked from WakaTime to send heartbeats of how
long you have worked in a file

\- itimetrack.com assigns that heartbeat to 15 minute increment and assigns
that increment to the project you spent most time on (during those 15 minutes)

\- iTimeTrack knows which file belongs to which project, by rules you create
that links a directory (and anything below it) to a project.

I would love your to hear your feedback... does the whole thing make sense?
website suggestions ([https://itimetrack.com](https://itimetrack.com))? does
pricing makes sense? which editor plugins are needed?

Big shoutout to WakaTime for making their wonderful plugins open-source,
iTimeTrack would not of been possible to even imagine without them.

Eli

------
UltimateQandA
These are extremely useful, thank you for your work and the currently low
price...

------
glassie
How can I manually enter time?

~~~
itimetrack
There is a add time button in the "Today" screen (top menu)... that will open
a screen where you choose project and duration...

We will probably create a weekly timesheet also.

But right now trying to perfect the automated time entry creation process...
the automagical... what if your complete (8 hour day) was automatically filled
out for you

